# Leather steering wheel.



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Just after a little advice on best way to clean one.

Car has a leather rimmed steering wheel, car only a few week old but sometimes the wheel feels almost tacky/sticky. I don't think it's dirty but maybe it's just my hands get sweaty while driving.

I've not got a clue with leather, I want to keep it "as new" but I read things saying you should feed leather and others that say don't feed it..

Any advice welcome.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Razeglaze leather brush, leather cleaner and leather balm are what i use and it's always as good as new.


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Was the car brought brand new and it is a week old, or is it second hand and a week old for you?

You find that on older cars on steering wheels they become contaminated. This is a build up of natural oils that are passed onto the leather from your hands. If this is the case it will need degreased and re-coloured with a new finish applied.

If not, just give it a good clean with a soft bristled brush to loosen the dirt and grime then wipe over with a damp cloth. You should see pretty good results. After this I would recommend applying a Protection Cream (every 3mnths for all year round protection) this will keep it in good condition.

Adam


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Adam Staerck said:


> Was the car brought brand new and it is a week old, or is it second hand and a week old for you?
> 
> Adam


Car was bought new, a little over 8 weeks old now..


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Leather covered steering wheel:*

Steering wheels have an extra coating of protective finish on the already finished or coated leather. Perspiration and dirt are absorbed readily into the dry leather, and combined with the ultra violet (UV-B) radiation of the sun a chemical reaction occurs that degrades the finished leather. All of us have seen this wear on steering wheels
Using leather oil-based conditioners on finished leather may cause delamination from the leather substrate. As the oils will permeate the leather via the stitching or any micro-cracks in the surface, once oil gets between the urethane and the substrate it causes loss of adhesion (_See also Oil and Oil based Products) _

Most manufacturer's advice against using oil-based conditioners on steering wheels as it makes the surface slippery and could be dangerous if you lose control of the vehicles steering

1.	Clean the wheel's leather surface with a leather cleaner (Leather Masters™ Strong Effect Cleaner ) or a de-greaser (P21S Total Auto Wash) diluted 5:1 with warm distilled water in a spray bottle; dependant upon type and extent of soil or stain
2.	For oil or grease stains use Leather Masters™ Leather Degreaser (check for colour fastness) this aerosol product is ideal for cleaning this type of stain as it dissolves the oils and transforms them into a powder that is more absorbent than the leather. This powder is what is wiped off, cleaning and degreasing the leather. Allow the white powder to dry fully. If the powder is drying to a yellow colour, it means that there are still a lot of oils in the leather.
3.	Using a Medium / hard horse hair brush, or a soft sponge, spray and work the cleaner into a foam, lightly scrub surface and immediately wipe with a terry towel to remove excess moisture, especially around stitching (you may need to repeat this process).
4.	Then use a compressed air nozzle to dry
5.	Once wheel is thoroughly dry apply Leather Masters™ Leather Protection
_Do not use an abrasive on the surface as you'll remove the ultra violet protective topcoat (UV-B)_


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

If the car is new the best regime would be to put some leather protector on it now - try Auto Ultra Protect as this is the most effective protector on the market. 
This will not alter the way it looks or feels but will help stop the body oils form attacking the finish. Then clean on a regular basis with Auto Ultra Maintain which will remove anything from the surface and keep in good condition.
As your leather has a tacky feel to it it may be just a reaction with the heat and body oils with the finish. Clean first before applying the protector as this will safely remove any residues on the surface.

Do not use anything containing oils or waxes as this can be dangerous as well as not doing the leather any good.

Hope this helps
Any more questions just ask.
Judyb


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice my knowledge of leather care is zero..

I was just going to give it a wipe with a baby wipe then thought this could be a big mistake..!!

No heard of any of those products so I'll have a google after tea..

Cheers..:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

If I suspect it's a little grubby to being with should I use the Maitain first?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I use Dr.Leather wipes on my steering wheel, very quick and very easy.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

DampDog said:


> If I suspect it's a little grubby to being with should I use the Maitain first?


Yes that will remove anything on the surface then protect which is vital to help stop the body oils from causing the finish to fail.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr leather wipes did a good job on my stearing wheel. Cleaning it up and returning it to a tactile matt finish.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions plenty to go at there, as I say I cluess re-leather so thought I'd ask before getting it wrong..


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> Steering wheels have an extra coating of protective finish on the already finished or coated leather. Perspiration and dirt are absorbed readily into the dry leather, and combined with the ultra violet (UV-B) radiation of the sun a chemical reaction occurs that degrades the finished leather. All of us have seen this wear on steering wheels
> Using leather oil-based conditioners on finished leather may cause delamination from the leather substrate. As the oils will permeate the leather via the stitching or any micro-cracks in the surface, once oil gets between the urethane and the substrate it causes loss of adhesion (_See also Oil and Oil based Products) _
> 
> Most manufacturer's advice against using oil-based conditioners on steering wheels as it makes the surface slippery and could be dangerous if you lose control of the vehicles steering
> ...


Good advice from TOGWT there. I don't think its the time to use the degreaser with the car just being a few weeks old. I suspect that the tackiness is the result of the dealer applying either a siloxane dressing or a ptfe-polymer sealant that is wearing away.

Your leather steering wheel is obviously leather, but it has a topcoat on there that needs to be preserved as it is prone to photo-degradation of the polymers by UVB radiation (that's the one that kills plastics). At this point of the steering-wheel's life cycle, I would use a very warm damp MF towel with a good spray of leather cleaner on it and just wipe the steering wheel down. It should get rid of any tackiness while preserving the surface.

Then a good sealant is what you need, rather the PTFE ones that dealers use.


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

why is it no one seems to use "saddle soap" ?


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

at a guess, because steering wheels are not saddles!

Unless you adopt some seriously tantric driving position!!:lol:


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

Chufster said:


> at a guess, because steering wheels are not saddles!
> 
> Unless you adopt some seriously tantric driving position!!:lol:


,,,,,so you Totally missed the point that saddles are made of leather,, and said saddle soap is used to clean the leather of the saddle.....

so what if its not a saddle,, its Leather,, it gets Dirty.

guess you look a right twonk now dont you, kin smartarse who's Clueless..


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Saddle leather is not finished in the same way as modern auto upholstery leather and saddle soap is too harsh a product to use. It should remain firmly in the stable for use on saddles.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

andy-d said:


> ,,,,,so you Totally missed the point that saddles are made of leather,, and said saddle soap is used to clean the leather of the saddle.....
> 
> so what if its not a saddle,, its Leather,, it gets Dirty.
> 
> guess you look a right twonk now dont you, kin smartarse who's Clueless..


The most fundamental question to be answered before you clean or care for leather or any other material is to establish _*the type of finish used*_ on the vehicles upholstery as the cleaning and care methodologies are very specific for each type

[guess you look a right twonk now dont you, kin smartarse who's Clueless..]

Totally unecessary comment, we are all here to learn, even with 50 years experience once you stop learning you might as well be dead


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry guys, didn't intend to start a shooting match..

Until I get some ceaner/protectant would a wipe over suffice, or would I be doing more harm than good?


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

TOGWT said:


> The most fundamental question to be answered before you clean or care for leather or any other material is to establish _*the type of finish used*_ on the vehicles upholstery as the cleaning and care methodologies are very specific for each type
> 
> [guess you look a right twonk now dont you, kin smartarse who's Clueless..]
> 
> Totally unecessary comment, we are all here to learn, even with 50 years experience once you stop learning you might as well be dead


I was going to say the same thing about being clueless lol.I`m afraid too many people state allegeded "facts" without knowing their true value:lol:


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

I use Autosol leather cleaner, a fiver from Halfords.

It's a bit like gritty toothpaste, I rub it well into the steering wheel leather, leave it for a bit and then rub it off. Make sure it's rubbed off well or it stays a bit tacky.

I must have very greasy hands because I get a lot of build up on the wheel, I get a bit obsessive about getting it back to matt, but this does the job for me.

(Ignore the one review for 2 stars on the Halfords site - some woman trying to use it on her settee. You'd be there forever; a steering wheel is much smaller :lol


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I've just tried Zymol leather cleaner. Works a treat for me. Made my 40k mile leather steering look and feel like new again.


----------

